# Pinned EZ Lower Clear Creek



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Took a swim today in screaming, my boat is pinned with the stern sticking vertically out of the water. Search and Rescue has been notified. If anyone wants to help with the recovery effort mile marker 270 in the canyon around 5 p.m. The more the merrier and I'll get you some beers for helping. From the looks of it, the pin will release easily but access is the major concern.

That is all.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

See you after work... second boat recovery in two days wheeee!


----------



## Rhynocerous (May 19, 2009)

Glad you're okay.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

STATUS UPDATE:

In case anyone was planning on stopping by to help out...
Glenn just called me and informed me that the fire department got in touch with him. They had some training planned in the canyon this afternoon and offered to remove it for him for free during their training. So he told them to go ahead and do it. 

We figured if the Fire Dept was unable to get it then we certainly won't be able to do it until the water comes down some more. So the planned rescue tonight is now called off. Thanks though to anyone who was even thinking about coming to help out.

I'll let Glenn post an update about how it goes with the fire department once he gets his boat back.


----------



## colsurfer (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you can get your boat out glenn. Hopefully your outfitting is still there. If not maybe you could grab the outfitting from that other wavesport pinned in screamin 1/4


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

That rapid is claiming a lot of boats lately...All Wavesport too, I think. There was a totally destroyed boat in there Saturday afternoon.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Going up to paddle Blackrock & Lower Clear Creek this afternoon, saw a big crew of what appeared to be the Golden S&R retrieving one of the boats from the water. When we came down Lower, I didn't see any other pinned boats either so it looks clean at the moment. Of course, I could be wrong since I was paying attention to my lines and not looking for pinned boats.
*


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

CO_Patrick said:


> *Going up to paddle Blackrock & Lower Clear Creek this afternoon, saw a big crew of what appeared to be the Golden S&R retrieving one of the boats from the water. When we came down Lower, I didn't see any other pinned boats either so it looks clean at the moment. Of course, I could be wrong since I was paying attention to my lines and not looking for pinned boats.
> *


I think they just like practicing. Plus, they probably didn't want to admit defeat. They had about half the fire station up there last week pulling on that orange boat (they didn't get it and went back to town).

If they are dicks when you try to get your boat back (assuming they got both of them) then tell them that Ture says to go suck a big fat cock.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I watched them remove the Diesel. It was totaled. It took twenty of them.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll let Glenn post details, but his boat was in the back of his car when I got home from work and he was happy. So the EZ is out.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

how did it take 20 people to remove a pin? once it's clipped in a couple spots can't you just z-drag it off w/o much trouble?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

CUBuffskier said:


> how did it take 20 people to remove a pin? once it's clipped in a couple spots can't you just z-drag it off w/o much trouble?


It's the government - 3 guys leaning on a shovel and one guy in the hole digging. :mrgreen:


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

So I got the call and drove up to the canyon to watch how the S&R runs a pin removal operation. I thought I could learn some stuff, and see how they approached the problem vs. how I was going to approach the problem. I was feeling pretty battered from the swim as well, and was happy not to get back in the water for another working. By the time I got there the boat was out but they told me they setup ropes like a foot entrapment and the boat just popped right off the rock. There was 5+ guys who were in the water on the other side of the river, and about 20 guys along the shore, chatting, holding throw bags, etc etc. They were using those rescue boards to negotiate the whitewater, and it was fun to see them return to the road side of the river while swallowing a lot of water (I got my fair share yesterday as well). The last guy to come to our side somehow required 6 or so throwbags until he finally was able to grab hold. Everyone involved was pretty cool about the whole thing, like someone else said I think they like to train. I was expecting to get shit from them, but they just checked my id and let me walk away with the boat after a quick chat about how they recovered. They did lose my bulkhead, but considering everything else was in the boat undamaged (pin kit, throwbag, shoes, waterbottle, loose footblock) I think I did alright. All things said and done though, I was expecting to make this recovery with 2 or 3 people self included, without the boat floating downstream any more. With all there resources I would think they could have executed a little cleaner recovery than freeing the boat and catching it downstream. Still KISS right? Thanks to S&R for getting the job done quick, and keeping my dry and warm!

Also, they removed the diesel that was there for a couple of weeks. It's in bad shape but still has some outfitting in it.

I'm going to take a couple days to relax, lick my wounds and find a replacement bulkhead.

-Glenn


----------

